# Autotrail Apache 632 bike rack



## jaxnbrian (Jan 31, 2010)

only 10 days away from picking up our brand new apache. Need advise please about type of bike rack to have. A towbar mounted rack would be ideal, although the cost of bar and rack is making me cry! A rear mounted one is all we really need. any suggestions gratefully received. We live in the midlands so any recommendations please. Thanks in advance.
Brian


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Before spending any money on a rear mounted bike rack, just check you could in fact reach it and use it !!
With the rear mounted wheel on the back, There is a Fiamma rack that will fit BUT it is so high it's hard to reach up and secure the bikes..
I am a short a** at 5'6" ish and having seen one fitted there is no way I could do it...

Check out the picture on here !!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiamma-Ca...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item35b601341c


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You dont need a full weight towbar if you want to carry a rack and not use it for towing, i made a lot lighter rear bar just for the ball mounted rack but NOT for towing.Explain to whoever was going to fit the bar for you your requirements and the load its to carry and it should be considerably less costly, i have been using a Thule rack for 6 years and there brilliant.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

I've seen a lot of vans with a hole in the back, enough said.


----------



## jaxnbrian (Jan 31, 2010)

What causes the hole? Rack coming adrift? Wrong tow bar fitted?
Can you please elaborate


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We have just taken delivery of a Frontier Mowhawk and thought we would put bikes in the garage but the access is a little restricted.

I like the idea of a "low weight" towbar and bike rack just for bikes - has anyone ever specifically had this fitted as it would be a lot easier for us - the standard Mowhawk garage would mean taking the front wheels off to get the bikes in


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

folding bikes?


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Bill

My wife and I are happy to do 20/30 miles a day if needed - I have seen the folding ones and hmmmmm not good for a half decent ride!

Just had a thought though - 10 miles to a POI - 3 hours in the pub - folding bikes for the taxi back - for everything else there's mastercard!

however thx for the suggestion :-0


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

To Jaxnbrian- hitting a pothole or speedbump with an overloaded rack bolted to the back panel. Put it on the towbar, cost a bit more initially, but saves it tearing a hole in the back. arh.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We have 3 fairly heavy mountain bikes and because of the potential of invalidating the warranty, the length of the overhang (8m AT Scout) and just peace of mind, went for a type approved towball from Watling

http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/motorhome_towbars.html

with an Atera bike carrier

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/rbvehsel4_tab.php?AR2602

Both very well engineered bits of kit but yes eye wateringly expensive. Van a keeper so haven't regretted it


----------

